# valloween party



## Handfulofrubies (Apr 18, 2013)

Has anyone thrown a Valloween party? I think about halloween year round and I also love Valentine's day. I've been looking on pinterest and searching on google, but not much comes up. I'm trying to think of a creative name/catchphrase. Like, Take a bite of love (zombies or vampires.) I would love to have traditional elements of both.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

what a sweet idea!! I had seen posted on facebook a heart shape box of chocolates with skull chocolates inside. if you have a candy mold from Halloween it would be easy to make your own for favors


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Bloody Valentine Party? Or "Eat Your Heart Out Shindig"?


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Interesting concept....never gave it much thought before! But sounds like it could work....*_


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

With that and Halfway to Halloween parties at the end of April, first of May, we just might make it through the year until the BIG day.

Love that Walpurgisnacht is getting popular here too.


----------

